
A new way for psychology to address its replication crisis - Hooke
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/03/save-psychology-by-replicating-studies-before-theyre-published/475983/?single_page=true
======
hackuser
I thought a recent study said there was no replication crisis. And in fact the
original study replicated most results, but with weaker effects.

~~~
yugai
I bet that study won't replicate. Reproducibility issues in psychology are an
established fact. I think at least two studies reproduce the problems with
reproducability in psychology.

~~~
hackuser
Could you provide references?

